# Celery in the tank? Why?



## theblueheretic (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey folks! Something I've seen in a couple of aquariums but I haven't seen on any site yet, is the inclusion of a piece of celery. I've seen aquarists tie them to rocks and just drop them in. Is the celery for tank-inhabitants' diet? I can see the practical reasons for this for bottom dwellers, like shrimp. Would a large piece of celery have any effect on the water (PH, chemical levels)?


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Nov 10, 2008)

No, but definitely on the smell of your tank...
I'd go for bottom-dweller food with a less intensive smell, like spinach, stinging nettle, cucumber et.al.

Cheers
Ulli


----------

